# PRAYER WARRIORS IN HERE: I'm dealing with the spirit of Jezebel



## taytay86 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ladies,

Firstly I want to thank God for the revelation He gave me today. Now I see how important it is to keep yourself grounded in the WORD so you can discern enemy attacks!

Have you ever dealt with someone who ALWAYS had to let you know they were above you? I'm dealing with serious issues with my boss. No matter how hard I try, she always has something negative to say or do to bring me down. Here are a few points.


Constantly reminding me that I am beneath her (in ranking) in order to make herself feel good (Ego)
Accusing me of not being a team player because _I _don't socialize with her
Twisting words or thoughts from other people and using it to attack me (confusion)
Disregarding my work, my passion for my job and earnestly trying to convince me that I'm not happy in my position.
Oppressive behaviour
Refusal to apologize
Disrespectful
Controlling 
Intimidation
Domination
Arrogance
Demands Praise!!!
Desire to rule and control those lower in ranking
Stubbornness
PRIDE
I can go on, but I will stop here. 

Last night I was watching video's on youtube about Juanita Bynum, and came across "Discerning the Jezebel Spirit" by the video creator. I was so captivated, and a little scared by the videos of which I watched all five parts. It then peaked my interested, and I started searching Kings 1 and 2 to read up on Jezebel and her detrimental affect on the nation of Israel. I am supposed to receive my promotion this month, and the conversation I had with my boss today displayed a lot of the Jezebel characteristics I learned about only a few hours later. 

To keep from crying and letting her words and attitude destroy me, I kept saying Thank you Jesus, thank you Jesus, thank you God for what you are about to do. Since I’m on my spiritual walk, I may as well start acting and thinking positive in negative situations, right. 

Still hurt, I called my sister to discuss exactly what happened and would you believe my sister mentioned *every one* of those Jezebel characteristics I saw in the video. I said WOW, the revelation! Driving in my car, another revelation hit me; Jezebel *hated* the prophets and seeked to kill and *destroy* them. What did my pastor discern to me last Sunday? My gift from God was the gift of prophecy.

I am new, yet getting stronger in my faith as a newly saved woman. I feel like I could really use some intercessory prayers from anyone who is willing to do so, on this forum. If you experienced the same, or know any good prayers to release the strong hold from this spirit please let me know!

THANK GOD FOR FAITH AND DISCERNMENT!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 12, 2008)

I am praying for you now and I thank God for giving you the revelation to recognize what was happening.  I thank him for confirming it through other people what you recognized.


----------



## SEMO (Jun 13, 2008)

I will say a prayer for you.  Also, the book "Unmasking the Jezebel Spirit" by John Paul Jackson is a good resource if you want to learn more about it and what you could do.


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 13, 2008)

SEMO said:


> I will say a prayer for you. Also, the book "Unmasking the Jezebel Spirit" by John Paul Jackson is a good resource if you want to learn more about it and what you could do.


 
Thank you both. Is it possible for you to give me a run down on that book? What advice does it give?

I would love to hear from others as well.

Thanks.


----------



## plainj (Jun 13, 2008)

I've only seen part 1 but it was very powerful. I never really knew what a jezebel was. My pastor mentioned in a class that a jezebel wasn't what a lot of people thought it meant--a whore--but he never elaborated. I read through the story of Jezebel in the Bible but still didn't understand. This sheds some light on my understanding and has peaked my interest to do further study on the topic of a jezebel spirit. There are lots of people with this spirit and I know a few.

I will pray for you and your situation taytay86.


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 13, 2008)

plainj said:


> I've only seen part 1 but it was very powerful. I never really knew what a jezebel was. My pastor mentioned in a class that a jezebel wasn't what a lot of people thought it meant--a whore--but he never elaborated. I read through the story of Jezebel in the Bible but still didn't understand. This sheds some light on my understanding and has peaked my interest to do further study on the topic of a jezebel spirit. There are lots of people with this spirit and I know a few.
> 
> I will pray for you and your situation taytay86.


 
Thank you PlainJ - it's amazing how many evil spirits are among us everyday! A Pastor once told me, there's a constant battle between good and evil (spiritual ware fare) going on around us in the spiritual realm that we can't noticed because of the "flesh".

The only way to discern this is to stay in the word and prayer, I think.


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 13, 2008)

Amerikan - I'm waiting to hear some words of wisdom from you right about now


----------



## Pam Pam (Jun 17, 2008)

Be encouraged.  I prayed for you and bound the enemy.

Rejoice for the battle is already won!!!


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Pam


----------



## Ramya (Jun 17, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> Amerikan - I'm waiting to hear some words of wisdom from you right about now


 
 Let me get my pray on first I'll be back

ETA: You are absolutely right it is the spirit of jezebel that we (and i use we b/c your problem is now our problem and we are all taking authority over this spirit) are dealing with. We are binding the spirit, spiritually but you need to battle it naturally as well. Jezebels are some of the most stubborn spirits ever!!



> To keep from crying and letting her words and attitude destroy me, I kept saying Thank you Jesus, thank you Jesus, thank you God for what you are about to do. Since I’m on my spiritual walk, I may as well start acting and thinking positive in negative situations, right.



I commend you for doing this b/c this is what will keep you untouched through this. jezebel lives to make you miserable. She wants you to quit, to think that something is wrong with you, that you can't do your job and do it well.  But God says you are more than a conquerer. "NO" is one of the words that Jezebel can't stand. You've got to utilize it! Reinforce yourself! When she asks if you're unhappy say NO I love my job!

Be careful though b/c Jezebel is always ready for war. Rid yourself of any characteristics of jezebel that you might have b/c she is constantly watching you to use them against you. If she finds an inch and will turn it into a mile.

Now this is not a quick fix type of situation. We can bind the enemy but if she is possessed by the spirit of jezebel, chances are there are some tag-a-long spirits that came with it. She needs to be delivered, point blank. Keep God on your mind as you go through your work day b/c she wants to break you down spiritually as well. Do NOT give her this leverage. Your best weapon is prayer and remembering who you are in God. Call it out when you see it! You know what the problem is so attack the root in your prayers. (even at work)

I'll be praying for you from here sis!


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 21, 2008)

amerikan said:


> Let me get my pray on first I'll be back
> 
> ETA: You are absolutely right it is the spirit of jezebel that we (and i use we b/c your problem is now our problem and we are all taking authority over this spirit) are dealing with. We are binding the spirit, spiritually but you need to battle it naturally as well. Jezebels are some of the most stubborn spirits ever!!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you SO much! I took a moment this morning to really connect and speak with God about the issues I'm having at work. I felt Him speak to me as I meditated telling me to trust HIM because He is GOD.


----------



## SEMO (Jun 22, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> Thank you both. Is it possible for you to give me a run down on that book? What advice does it give?
> 
> I would love to hear from others as well.
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry for the delay in responding, I just saw this post.  It's been a little while since I read it so I had to pull the book out.  

Since you already seem to know the characteristics of a Jezebel spirit already I'll just move on to what the book said on how to handle them.  But just so you know, the focus is on dealing with a Jezebel spirit as it relates to a church.  So I don't know if it will help you with your boss.

In the chapter called "Dismantling Jezebel's Mantle" it basically it says that it's the pastor's responsibility to deal with (or remove) someone believed to have a Jezebel spirit.  It's up to the one in authority to handle it.  It also says that when dealing with the person you have to address underlying issue that may have made the person vulnerable to a spirit like that.  It says that feelings of rejection, or perceived rejections, may cause them to revert back to manipulative methods.  Previous chapters in the book dealt more with the roots of a Jezebel spirit (i.e. rebellion, pride, witchcraft, bitterness, bondage, fear, etc.)

It says that the pastor's leadership team should be made aware of the issue so that they can be on the alert.  It also says that people with this spirit should not be allowed to operate in a leadership position in the church.

The book really goes over a lot and is a great read.  At the church I used to go to there was a young lady who had a Jezebel spirit.  I didn't really understand what was going on; why people were so drawn to her and influenced by her.  But this book shed light on the issue and helped me to see clearly what was happening and why.


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 22, 2008)

SEMO said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding, I just saw this post. It's been a little while since I read it so I had to pull the book out.
> 
> Since you already seem to know the characteristics of a Jezebel spirit already I'll just move on to what the book said on how to handle them. But just so you know, the focus is on dealing with a Jezebel spirit as it relates to a church. So I don't know if it will help you with your boss.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much - I'll check that out


----------



## HWAY (Jun 22, 2008)

OP, thank you for this thread.  After some initial research, I discovered not only people but organizations can have this spirit as well.  Very interesting.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 22, 2008)

amerikan said:


> Let me get my pray on first I'll be back
> 
> ETA: You are absolutely right it is the spirit of jezebel that we (and i use we b/c your problem is now our problem and we are all taking authority over this spirit) are dealing with. We are binding the spirit, spiritually but you need to battle it naturally as well. Jezebels are some of the most stubborn spirits ever!!
> 
> ...


 
Wow, this is so timely for me!


----------



## mrselle (Jun 22, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Wow, this is so timely for me!



I have to agree.  This is a timely thread for me also.  After reading this thread I did a search online and came across a lot of information on the Jezebel spirit.  I have been dealing with a young person and an older person with this spirit for years and I didn't even realize it.  I knew that something was off and I knew it was a combination of a lot of spirits (jealousy, manipulation...), but I didn't know what to call it.  Reading about the Jezebel spirit really brought some things to light for me.  The other night I was reading about this spirit and I got scared because the younger person has this spirit through and through.  I have been in prayer over this for the past several days.


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so glad this thread helped all of you - right now I'm praying at home and work. Just binding the spirit with the blood of Jesus. Sometimes it's hard, because she's trying to ruin my reputation! But the devil is a liar! She will not break me down.

Amerikan - thanks so much for your encouraging words.


----------

